# Asynchronous Source Duplication



## norihiro (Mar 14, 2022)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

Asynchronous Source Duplication - Duplicate asynchronous video and audio sources



> *Introduction*
> 
> This plugin provides a duplicated source of an asynchronous source.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## norihiro (Mar 21, 2022)

norihiro updated Asynchronous Source Duplication with a new update entry:

Asynchronous Source Duplication



> This is an experimental release of an asynchronous source duplication plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes from 0.1.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 24, 2022)

norihiro updated Asynchronous Source Duplication with a new update entry:

OBS Asynchronous Source Duplication 0.4.0



> This is an experimental release of an asynchronous source duplication plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in 0.4.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## slashie101 (Oct 15, 2022)

Hello!
Would it be possible to add scenes as asynchronous sources as well? Or is there some kind of workaround I could use to do this?
Thank you for your work!


----------



## norihiro (Oct 15, 2022)

slashie101 said:


> Would it be possible to add scenes as asynchronous sources as well? Or is there some kind of workaround I could use to do this?


Unfortunately, no. Due to OBS's architecture, scenes and groups cannot have audio filters.


----------



## slashie101 (Oct 15, 2022)

norihiro said:


> Unfortunately, no. Due to OBS's architecture, scenes and groups cannot have audio filters.


Ah, that's unfortunate :( personally I would be interested in duplicating scenes with the intention of only using visual filters, so if this would be possible as part of this plugin or another, that would be amazing! 

Either way, thank you for your work on this amazing plugin!


----------



## norihiro (Oct 22, 2022)

slashie101 said:


> I would be interested in duplicating scenes with the intention of only using visual filters, so if this would be possible as part of this plugin or another, that would be amazing!


Then, you can just put your scene or group into other scenes, let's call the new scenes B and C. Then, you can apply different filters to scene B and scene C.


----------



## slashie101 (Oct 22, 2022)

norihiro said:


> Then, you can just put your scene or group into other scenes, let's call the new scenes B and C. Then, you can apply different filters to scene B and scene C.


Oh true! Thank you :P


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro updated Asynchronous Source Duplication with a new update entry:

Asynchronous Source Duplication 0.4.1



> This is a hotfix release of Asynchronous Audio Filter for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in 0.4.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

